# Crusty Nose



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You did a wonderful job, he's beautiful.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have been having an interesting time...! What does you vet say? Is the pup teething? If all is well otherwise, and your vet is not concerned, I think I would see what a few months of good food and indoor living can do to help.


----------



## Heather & Tiffany (Feb 2, 2013)

He is gorgeous. Well done to you for getting him away from those nasty people. 
I can already see he is much better off.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

He is a real cutie.


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

fjm said:


> Sounds like you have been having an interesting time...! What does you vet say? Is the pup teething? If all is well otherwise, and your vet is not concerned, I think I would see what a few months of good food and indoor living can do to help.


We were dealing with so many other issues we didn't ask the vet about his nose. He is going to the vet on Friday to be neutered. We plan on asking when he is there. 

I was reading about nose butter for crusty noses, has anyone used it?


----------



## NannyAnnie (Jan 10, 2013)

He's gorgeous, love the colour!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe a bit of coconut oil on his nose would help. How old is he?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddy sometimes gets chapped lips and a cracked nose from all the hard playing and digging she does, so I've been putting some Vitamin E from a capsule on it. It seems to fix it quite well, not sure if it's the same as your boy's (Isaiah?).


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

Apres Argent said:


> Maybe a bit of coconut oil on his nose would help. How old is he?


He is five months old


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Maddy sometimes gets chapped lips and a cracked nose from all the hard playing and digging she does, so I've been putting some Vitamin E from a capsule on it. It seems to fix it quite well, not sure if it's the same as your boy's (Isaiah?).


He was an outside dog with the other people and he is a digger. We will give it a try. Oh, and yes his name is Isaiah.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Abbigal Ahava said:


> He was an outside dog with the other people and he is a digger. We will give it a try. Oh, and yes his name is Isaiah.


It's kind of strange though, because Indy does all the same activities as Maddy and her nose is always fine. But you know, Maddy is more enthusiastic about things so maybe her nose is always bashing into walls or the fence when they're chasing balls or chewing up roots when they're digging and whatnot, who knows. Can hardly wait to hear more about Isaiah, so fun to get a new dog isn't it?!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you using a plastic dish or was he fed out of a plastic dish before you got him? I have seen the crusty nose come from a plastic allergy.....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This video talks about dog's (and cat's) noses, and has a bit about "crusty nose" causes and treatments.
What to Expect at Your Pet's Nose? - YouTube


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

Indiana said:


> It's kind of strange though, because Indy does all the same activities as Maddy and her nose is always fine. But you know, Maddy is more enthusiastic about things so maybe her nose is always bashing into walls or the fence when they're chasing balls or chewing up roots when they're digging and whatnot, who knows. Can hardly wait to hear more about Isaiah, so fun to get a new dog isn't it?!


Yes, it sure is a lot of fun getting a new dog. It fun to watch to watch him play with Abbey, who by the way is a little jealous having another dog in the house. He mimics everything she does. We give them a command and he watches her and then does the same thing.

It has been especially neat to see him adjust. I think he may have been abused because he was always afraid to come to us. He would always run away, sometimes hiding behind the couch. We would call him and he wouldn't come until you said "good boy" first. Now he follows us around the house, no more running and hiding, and comes when called. Now that he has all his shots we are taking him on short walks and he is so thrilled to be outdoors.


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

Liafast said:


> Are you using a plastic dish or was he fed out of a plastic dish before you got him? I have seen the crusty nose come from a plastic allergy.....


We feed him in a stainless steel bowl. We have a Big Dog Drinkwell that is made of plastic that he shares with Abbey. He did have the crusty nose before we got him and it does look a little better now than it did but still a little crusty.


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> This video talks about dog's (and cat's) noses, and has a bit about "crusty nose" causes and treatments.
> What to Expect at Your Pet's Nose? - YouTube


Thanks, I will check that out


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Maddy sometimes gets chapped lips and a cracked nose from all the hard playing and digging she does, so I've been putting some Vitamin E from a capsule on it. It seems to fix it quite well, not sure if it's the same as your boy's (Isaiah?).


Now that he has all his shots I have been able to walk Isaiah and Abbey which has reduced the digging. I have also been putting vitamin E on twice a day. There has been a marked improvement! The little bugger has been gaining about 2 pounds per week.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I use Snout Soother to keep my babies noses soft. Amazon has it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The Opera Poodle said:


> I use Snout Soother to keep my babies noses soft. Amazon has it.


Thanks for telling us about this! I just checked out the reviews, this stuff gets raves. The ingredients look good. 

It's great for humans too! Brand: Natural Dog Company Made in Canada 100% Natural Ingredients: Unrefined Shea Nut Butter - a natural sunscreen and anti-inflammatory. Shea nut butter's combination of vitamins, minerals, proteins and fatty acids restore the skin's natural elasticity. Organic Hempseed Oil - high in polyunsaturated fats and essential Omega-3 fatty acids, both potent antioxidants and anti-inflammatories. Kukui Nut Oil - a healing and rejuvenating mosturizer that protects skin from drying and acts as a natural sunscreen. Sweet Almond Oil - an oustanding skin softener, conditioner, and moisturizer that relieves itchiness due to dryness. Jojoba Oil - a natural moisturizer that is bacteriostatic, meaning it inhibits the growth of certain acne-causing bacteria. Rosemary Extract - a potent antioxidant and anti-inflammatory that strengthens capillaries and protects against free radical damage. Natural Vitamin E - an antioxidant that enahances healing and tissue repair. Candelilla Wax -...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Thanks for telling us about this! I just checked out the reviews, this stuff gets raves. The ingredients look good.
> 
> It's great for humans too!


Oh man I want to get some and put it on my lips too...my lips have been DESTROYED this spring. The dogs are out there in the wind and spring rain too, so it's probably a great idea to protect their little noses. Anyway I'm definitely going to get some of this stuff, and maybe buy shares in the company


----------



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

The Opera Poodle said:


> I use Snout Soother to keep my babies noses soft. Amazon has it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I ordered this from Amazon. It is funny to watch the two dogs when I put it on them, they lick each others snouts after it is on.


----------

